# Cleaning Dragon stone



## SinkorSwim

Hi all,

So, I'm cleaning up some dragon stone.. 

I spent an hour Friday evening cleaning it with a cheap toothbrush but realised the amount of hard clay on the rock was significant as holes, canals and ridges were appearing as I brushed away. 

I've just spent another hour after soaking it 48 hours and it still is no where near ready to be used. 
Has anyone cleaned this rock successfully? I ask as I really want to use it in a CRS tank but can't if it's going to make the TDS shoot through the roof which it will in its current state. 

I have thought about using a power hose but that woukd likely break the stone which I really don't want to do. any suggestions on how to clean it up would be greatly appreciated. Preferably without using toxic solvents..but all suggestions considered. 

Thanks, 

Al.


----------



## GHNelson

A garden hose should do the trick...if you got one!
hoggie


----------



## Cor

I've used a dishwasher - without soap of course. Works fine


----------



## SinkorSwim

hogan53 said:


> A garden hose should do the trick...if you got one!
> hoggie



I did but but was chucked at the end of summer and not got round to buying one yet.. however Cor has just come up with an idea..


----------



## SinkorSwim

Cor said:


> I've used a dishwasher - without soap of course. Works fine



It was literally 3 steps from me, but it hadn't occurred - - nice one Cor, I will get it loaded tonight last thing.
hopefully it will do the trick


----------



## Rahms

I've just had a go last night. I reckon a wire brush might work, I've given up now though. Not bothered really, its just more clay, and I have clay substrate....


Make sure you give it a good rinse after the dishwasher. The thing is stuffed full of soap for most of its life, its not going to be soap free just because you do one wash without!


----------



## SinkorSwim

I took the dragon strone out of the dishwasher and it was largely unaffected sadly.. a sharp knife is my next attempt - but it's practically caked in orange clay so i'm contemplating just shelving it.


----------



## Cor

sorry to hear that.
My stones came out really nice... Maybe you soak the stones for 48 hours?


----------

